
The Six Main Arcs in Storytelling, as Identified by an A.I - mgalka
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/the-six-main-arcs-in-storytelling-identified-by-a-computer/490733/?single_page=true
======
aisofteng
The moment they mentioned sentiment analysis as a core tool and attaching
sentiment to individual words, it became evident that this approach is
fundamentally flawed.

Their list of most negative words included words like "rape" and "terrorist".
Consider a story about a soldier deployed in war who is fighting for his life
and then triumphantly says, "I killed the terrorist." Leaving aside politics
and considering this as a point in a plot arc, that would be extremely
positive - but rated as extremely negative.

Another go-to example for me is the sentence "I hope you die" being often
rated as "positive" or "hopeful" by sentiment analysis systems.

I suspect that this study has deep flaws, and that the graphs of stories meant
to demonstrate correlation between story arcs instead illustrate systemic
shortcomings of the model.

------
commander_Data
The six main story arcs:

    
    
      1. rise
    
      2. fall
    
      3. rise, then fall
    
      4. fall, then rise
    
      5. rise, then fall, then rise
    
      6. fall, then rise, then fall
    

Ladies and gentlemen, it has been my pleasure introducing you the future of
Artificial Intelligence. Truly cutting edge.

I hope you all have enjoyed this roller coaster of incredible discovery as
much as I have.

